# this is silly but I am super nervous



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

I had a friend who is the treasurer at one of my 4-H clubs and she can't make it to tonight's meeting so I have to read her report and I am so nervous because I never speak up at meetings and I'm normally not shy but at the meetings i am (I have no idea why) and I now have to be in front of all these people and read a whole report without anyone seeing my hands shake or hearing my voice shake too


HELP please any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh yeah the meeting is tonight


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I had to do this once. Go over what you're reading beforehand. It's really not hard once you get started. Don't stress about it


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

My mom says to read the paper (or report) in front of the mirror over and over again. I haven't tried this, but she says it helped her be better composed when she was in high school and had to do similar things.

I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Do you have a copy of the report? Read it before hand, in front of a mirror, in front of your dog, your goats, sing it, say it in silly voices, etc. Also, just be confident, (I know, easier said than done) but, if you can feel confident, it comes through.

It's is great that you are doing this at a younger age. I was a member and leader of my 4-H group for 10 years. All the presentations and talking in front of people put me way ahead of others by the time I got to college. It's always nerve wracking, but it becomes second nature.

Good luck! You'll do awesome!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My daughter flips when she has to give the project report and I just tell her to block everyone out and just keep your eyes on the paper. Not the best advise especially when one should work on public speaking but it gets done lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

we have a microphone so i don't need to actually talk loudly thanks for the advice


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Talking in front of the mirror isn't so that you will be able to talk louder, it helps with composure and readies you to speak more clearly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

oh ok thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's something I learned from a seventies show called the Brady Bunch. Imagine the audience is sitting there in their underwear. It's supposed to make them less intimidating I guess!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How did it go?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, how'd it go?


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

It went well except. my friend gave me the report from last meeting instead of the one from this meeting. but other than that it went ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it went OK, oh wow, the wrong report, a bit embarrassing for you.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yes luckily my friend the recording secretary told me before but there wasn't an extra of the correct report so i just had to read the wrong one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Ah, that's too bad about the wrong report, but good job getting up there and reading it!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Great job!  I always hated making speeches and presentations. I finally got to the point where I could trick myself into being confident? 

"Like girl this is no problem, you got this, you ain't worried at all, you love public speaking, this is going to be so fun"...that is literally how I used to talk myself into it hahaha and after pretending not to worry, I could make myself stop being nervous (for a short amount of time) lol.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thanks
gagoats2017: I love mental pep talks. and your lucky you can trick yourself, I have tried that before chicken shows and it never works for me


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So glad to hear it went well despite the paper mix up. I used to be super shy and still have my moments. I do have a hard time talking in front of a group, I tend to get scatterbrained or lose my focus especially if I am not reading from something put in front of me lol. 
I am working on getting better at it, and try to remind myself it's not the end of the world. I'm a certified 4-H livestock parent volunteer, and although I don't lead the livestock club meetings I try to help in every other way I can, as well as take care of the clubs photography needs.
My son is 16 and a very shy public speaker. He was voted Vice President of our Livestock club and last week was his first meeting with the role and had to read reports and did very well (except for hearing impaired like me lol). My 11 year old daughter is the club secretary and also her first year doing anything of that sort. 

I tell them something very similar to what GaGoats says to herself! It's not brain surgery, it's a 4-H club, not a life or death situation, take a breath, these are your peers, your friends, and your neighbors. You'll live to see another day lol


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

hoosiershadow I wish i could like your post more than once. the last bit was hilarious


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha Thanks! Yeah, I try to keep it fun and not stress out in those kind of situations. I am the type that always over thinks everything and then I drive myself crazy! So I tell myself this a time or two, and always encourage the kids.


----------

